# Hornkraut wasserpest



## mi-6 (13. Sep. 2007)

Hallo
soll man __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest über die Wintermonate aus dem Teich entfernen.
LG


----------



## wp-3d (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*



			
				mi-6 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> soll man Hornkraut und Wasserpest über die Wintermonate aus dem Teich entfernen.
> LG



Hallo der Neandertaler hat sich über diese Pflanzen auch  keine Gedanken gemacht, und es gibt diese Pflanzen noch in Seen und Teiche. 
Lass sie wo sie sind und Gut is es.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*

Moin,

der Neandertaler hat früher auch keine Fische in 2000L gepflegt+gefüttert.  

Ich würde einen Teil davon jetzt entfernen. Damit beugst Du am besten einem Nährstoffüberschuß und der daraus resultierenden Algenblüte im Frühjahr vor.
Einige Pflanzen würde ich aber auf jeden Fall drin lassen, denn sie spenden noch etwas Sauerstoff unter dem Eis solange sie nicht zerfrieren. 
Und Du brauchst nächstes Jahr keine nachzukaufen.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*

Hallo,

der Neandertaler ist auch ausgestorben. Hätte er brav Hornkraut und Wasserpest entfernt ...


Also ich glaube es ist schon technisch unmöglich Hornkraut und Wasserpest wieder komplett aus einem Teich zu entfernen. Irgendwas bleibt immer zurück und treibt im nächsten Frühling wieder munter aus.


----------



## mi-6 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*

Danke


----------



## Baitman (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> der Neandertaler hat früher auch keine Fische in 2000L gepflegt+gefüttert.
> 
> ...



Hallo Annett!

Versteh ich irgendwie nicht, das widerspricht sich doch. Entweder das "Kraut" zersetzt sich, geht ein und fördert die Algenblüte im Frühjahr oder sie gehen eben nicht ein und ich lasse Sie im Wasser um Sauerstoff unterm Eis zu produzieren.... Oder lieg ich da falsch?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*

Hi Steffen,

wir reden von zwei verschiedenen Pflanzen... 

Hornkraut zerlegt sich i.d.R. und zerfällt. Dabei landen auch Triebspitzen etc. weiter unten, die dann im Frühjahr neue Pflanzen bilden.
Wasserpest bleibt solange bestehen, wie sie Nährstoffe, Licht und flüssiges Wasser um sich hat. Friert sie ein oder kommt durch Schnee nicht mehr genug Licht nach unten, geht sie ein.
Also einiges würde ich schon drinn lassen, aber eben nicht alles. 

Jetzt klarer?


----------



## Eugen (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*

Hallo Steffen,

__ Hornblatt "zerfällt",bildet aber Überwinterungsknospen.
Wasserpest bleibt "grün" und assimiliert auch im zugefrorenen Teich.
Beides reduzieren,um Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu holen.
Ganz raus bekommt man es - wie Werner schon geschrieben hat - allerdings nicht. Ist aber auch nicht Sinn der Übung.  
Beides wird aber kümmern, wenn das Wasser kalkarm und nährstoffarm wird.
Ich behaupte mal GH < 10 und Leitfähigkeit < 200 


  Annette war schneller


----------



## Baitman (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*

Hallo Ihr Beiden!

Ja, jetzt ist mir das klarer...  Wann ist dann der richtige Zeitpunkt das Hornkraut zu entfernen, nach dem ersten Frost, oder bei einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur? Wie sieht das mit Teichlinsen aus, müssen die auch raus?

@Eugen:
Das Wasser ist mittlerweile richtig klar geworden, Sichtweite ca. n halben Meter und mehr...Vielleicht hats aber auch einfach damit zu tun das weniger die Sonne scheint und die Wassertemperatur zurückgegangen ist, Tannenwedel ist gut angewachsen. Und das Pflänzchen vom "Löwer" das du beim ersten Besuch eingepflanzt hast (das Teil was meine Freundin ausgesucht hatte) ist ein Monster!  Mußte schon dreimal die Ausläufer stutzen die quer durch den Teich gewachsen sind!   

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Eugen (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*

moin Steffen,

die paar Hornblattstängel,die du hast, kannst drin lassen.  
Die Teichlinsen würde ich allerdings langsam reduzieren. Da waren letztens doch ganz schön viel drin.  

Ansonsten, das wird schon werden.
Nächstes Jahr hast nen wunderschönen Teich.


----------



## Baitman (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> moin Steffen,
> 
> die paar Hornblattstängel,die du hast, kannst drin lassen.
> Die Teichlinsen würde ich allerdings langsam reduzieren. Da waren letztens doch ganz schön viel drin.
> ...



Hi Eugen!

...den hab ich jetzt schon.  *grins* Kamen nochmal einiges an Pflanzen vom See rein, der Kiesweg und die rechte Seite (spätere Rasenfläche) wurde auch schon großzügig bepflanzt... Nach dem Urlaub werd ich nochmal Rasen sähen und mich an den "Unkrauthügel" machen, dann bin ich fertig... *schulterklopf"...  Muß mal wieder Bilder hier rein stellen... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## wp-3d (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Hornkraut  wasserpest*

wir reden von zwei verschiedenen Pflanzen... 

Hornkraut zerlegt sich i.d.R. und zerfällt. Dabei landen auch Triebspitzen etc. weiter unten, die dann im Frühjahr neue Pflanzen bilden.
Wasserpest bleibt solange bestehen, wie sie Nährstoffe, Licht und flüssiges Wasser um sich hat. Friert sie ein oder kommt durch Schnee nicht mehr genug Licht nach unten, geht sie ein.
Also einiges würde ich schon drinn lassen, aber eben nicht alles.

Hallo an Alle

Ich Denke alle haben zum Teil Recht. 
Bei meiner Antwort hatte ich nur an meinen Teich gedacht, der das gesamte Jahr gefiltert wird, im Winter zwar nur halbe Kraft aber somit ist immer noch eine leichte Strömung. Das Hornkraut sinkt bei mir im Herbst zu Boden und steigt zum Frühjahr fasst komplett wieder an die Oberfläche.
Hornkraut z.B. ist sehr empfindlich wenn es mit Mulm bedeckt ist daher überleben nur die Spitzen die aus dem Mulm hinausragen.
Bei Lichtentzug scheint es jedoch gut zu überleben.
In einem seit dem Frühjahr stillgelegten Aquarium ohne Licht in einem dunklen Raum, kümmert es aber lebt noch.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Rockfan (4. Okt. 2021)

Es freut mich irgendwie, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem sich diese Frage stellt...
Ich habe letzte Woche mit dem Ausputzen des Teichs begonnen, dabei habe ich neben dem Entfernen von vier Seerosen mit den jeweiligen kompletten Pflanzkörben auch eine ordentliche Menge an __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest entfernt. Offenbar haben sich diese beide Pflanzen nicht gegenseitig verdrängt, wie ich es schon gehört habe, allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Hornkraut etwas stärker gewachsen ist. Jetzt vor dem Winter hatte ich die Sorge, dass speziell das Hornkraut während der kalten Jahreszeit am Grund "vergammelt" und so Faulschlamm erzeugen könnte. 
Bei der Wasserpest war ich nicht sicher, ob diese den Winter komplett überstehen kann. Wenn ich Euch recht verstanden habe, so bleibt die Wasserpest anscheinend durchgängig grün und kann dem Wasser auch im Winter noch Sauerstoff zuführen. Ich werde deshalb einen Teil der Wasserpest wohl im Wasser lassen und das Hornkraut so gut es eben geht vorher weitgehend entfernen.
Ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder - und dann nur vielleicht zwei - (dann Zwerg-)Seerosen einbringe, weiß ich noch nicht, da diese doch relativ viel Platz an der Oberfläche beanspruchen.

Gruß und allen viel Erfolg beim Überwintern

Walle


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Walle,
das hast Du richtig verstanden und auch richtig gemacht. 

Das gilt heute genauso wie 2007.


----------

